# Buildworld on AWS



## jcw (Feb 24, 2021)

Just for kicks, I performed buildworld on AWS EC2 T2Micro. I built 12.2 on the 12.1 AMI. The build took about 53 hours. The cost appears to be about $2.00.

Buildworld was interrupted twice. The first interuption was a problem compiling ASTImporter.c. I was able to re-start the build by changing to the problem directory and running make there before returning to buildworld from /usr/src. The second problem was in googletest, which I disable via src.conf.

My src.conf looked like this:


```
WITHOUT_DEBUG_FILES=true
WITHOUT_PROFILE=true

# prior to attempt bw3.log
WITHOUT_CLEAN=true
# prior to attempt bw4.log.
WITHOUT_GOOGLETEST=true
```


----------

